

YapDi - Yet another python Daemon implementation - kasunh
https://github.com/kasun/YapDi

======
encoderer
Having written a specialized daemon library for PHP, my take is that this
seems clean, but unless you need special functionality, I really prefer a
while(true) and supervisord.

In my case (<https://github.com/shaneharter/PHP-Daemon>) a project needed a
way to run code on a timer every second. For more basic cases supervisord or
similar is the way I'd go.

And no, I wouldn't suggest that anybody write daemons in PHP. It's one of
those things that was the best of several bad options. Python is a bit better,
but if I had my choice it would be in a language that had real threading.

------
jemfinch
Daemonization is really something that ought to be done outside the process
being daemonized, a la supervisord or (if you prefer Python) something like my
own project, finitd[0]. Unless you have something you must do as root before
dropping privileges, leave daemonization to a separate, purpose-built program
like these. It's the UNIX way.

[0] <https://github.com/jemfinch/finitd>

~~~
janzer
I don't really understand how it would matter to a user, but you do know
supervisord is written in python as well right?

~~~
jemfinch
Ah, no. I was actually thinking of DJB's daemontools, but had supervisord on
the mind because it was mentioned elsewhere in this thread.

------
lucian1900
Interesting, potentially useful.

It seems a little sad to me that Twisted is so unappreciated; it solved many
current problems a long time ago, including very good deamonizing.

